# so to continue the discussion on protein powder



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 6, 2015)

https://store.nutiva.com/hemp-protein/

Okay so I've heard that soy based protein raises phyto estrogen, I dont know about the chemicals or preservatives that may be in some brands as well. If your anything like me you just buy the cheap shit. I buy muscletech from walmart, its cheap but I dont really know what its doing to my body. I recently spotted a female friend of mine using hemp protein and its made me wonder if I should indeed be concerned with what brand of protein I should use of if its even worth it to buy an all natural non soy based protein powder. I generally try to eat healthy and stay away from procesed un healthy foods but I feel like protein powders are often over looked. I know all you nutrition buffs out there can do a better job of explaining all this and  figuring out if it worth it to buy a different sourse of protein. Ive included the link to the protein powder she uses check it out and tell me if this stuff worth it. I dont have the study about soy raising estrogen but im sure if you google it you can find it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 6, 2015)

Have you tryed meat? Or eggs? Or fish? Or any other protein packed real food? 

Proteins powders are a waste of money unless you have no way of eating real food


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Have you tryed meat? Or eggs? Or fish? Or any other protein packed real food?
> 
> Proteins powders are a waste of money unless you have no way of eating real food



Lol no shit


----------



## halfwit (Mar 6, 2015)

Soy is a phytoestrogen, and a shitty source of protein.  Walmart crap isn't much better as I've gone hypoglycemic on it, which shouldn't have happened based on the label.  

ON, isopure(tastes like ass), muscle milk (higher carbs), bpi, cellucor and many others are all excellent choices.  Whole foods are best, but powder still has a place.  

My .02c


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 6, 2015)

halfwit said:


> Soy is a phytoestrogen, and a shitty source of protein.  Walmart crap isn't much better as I've gone hypoglycemic on it, which shouldn't have happened based on the label.
> 
> ON, isopure(tastes like ass), muscle milk (higher carbs), bpi, cellucor and many others are all excellent choices.  Whole foods are best, but powder still has a place.
> 
> My .02c




Hypoglycemic? Doesnt that mean you got d iabeties? Wtf lol... did you check out that link for the hemp protein? What ya think?


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 6, 2015)

Hemp protein sounds like hippy bullshit.

Get a good quality whey (usually not at wal-mart)
Get a good quality casein (if you want a slow digesting type of protein)
Stay away from soy.
Stay away from the others too.

The key word here is "Supplement" and only do so where you need to. If you can't fit in 45 chicken breasts in a day, maybe a shake or two will help and not have you consuming a bunch of fat and sugar at the same time.

Figure out your macros and use protein powder as a tool to help you reach your nutrition goals. It's only a tool in the toolbox.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 6, 2015)

Plant-based protein is easier to digest for those who have trouble with dairy.

Hemp & pea proteins are two I've used with success - but yes, just as a tool in the toolbox not to base a diet around.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 6, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Hypoglycemic? Doesnt that mean you got d iabeties? Wtf lol... did you check out that link for the hemp protein? What ya think?


Yes, I am diabetic.  Hemp protein just doesn't seem worth the money to me.  It's often much lower per scoop of protein and often costs more.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2015)

Whey mixed with milk. It's the way to go.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2015)

What ever happenedto that female member who was selling breast milk? That's your best bet. I she was only charging like 54 dollars per ounce.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 6, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> What ever happenedto that female member who was selling breast milk? That's your best bet. I she was only charging like 54 dollars per ounce.



I think she and Kevlin shacked-up.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2015)

^^^that was UG's darkest hour.

Edit: referring to the breast milk thing. I'm too lazy to fix this.


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2015)

I view protein powder as a supplement. I don't spend much time thinking about and yes, I get the stuff at Wal-Mart too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> What ever happenedto that female member who was selling breast milk? That's your best bet. I she was only charging like 54 dollars per ounce.


I read a lady got busted selling breast milk online. Maybe it was her?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 7, 2015)

I use protein powder at work sometimes when I'm too busy and can't take the risk of eating a meal.

Mix it up, slam it down, done.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.onlythebreast.com/


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 7, 2015)

What kind of proteins have you found that treat your stomach well? I can't do dairy


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 9, 2015)

i just fit as much food and protien into my face everyday. maximize muscle gains, ill cut the fat gains later.


----------

